# How to Solve DDoS - SolveDDOS.com



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

So a few weeks back due to public insurrection on lowendtalk.com SolveDDoS.com Lowendbox offer was removed.


Alex Vial who seems to be second in charge at ColoCrossing and has his name all over IP issuance said:



> SysAdmin Administrator
> 
> 
> December 16
> ...


A daily look at HE's portal for CC's IP issuance:http://bgp.he.net/AS36352#_prefixes


Search for:


Solve


You find:


162.218.94.0/24 Solve DDOS


Yes folks, SolveDDoS is nested under ColoCrossing via Net3 (a shell company owned by Chris N / ServerMania):


oute: 162.218.94.0/24


descr: NET3


origin: AS36352


mnt-by: MAINT-AS36352


changed: [email protected] 20131226 #22:44:12Z


source: RADB


The IP is part of a /21 issued to Net3, which has ColoCrossing's office address on it  But of course, the fellow (Alex Vial) in charge of the CC network knows nothing...


whois 162.219.94.1



> NetRange: 162.218.88.0 - 162.218.95.255
> 
> 
> CIDR: 162.218.88.0/21
> ...


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 28, 2013)

Another day, another CC hate thread.

Perhaps you should go outside?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> Another day, another CC hate thread.
> 
> Perhaps you should go outside?


*THAT IS A HORRIBLE THING TO SAY TO SOMEONE! OUTDOOR AIR POLLUTION CAUSES CANCER!*


----------



## tchen (Dec 28, 2013)

Slow news day.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 29, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> My advice to you?  Stop acting like a kid, grow up, and move on.  You had plenty of time to express your opinions before - don't ruin another community with your bullshit.


He cannot "ruin" this community by bashing.

If he would be able to ruin it - Dr. Mike had allready killed it with the CC rants.

For me only the target is different.

But this should only be a problem of BuyVM and not one of the community.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

Split the thread as per the request of the reported content feature.

Now the BuyVM discussion can have it's own thing and this can be on topic, too.


----------



## drmike (Dec 29, 2013)

> Dr. Mike had allready killed it with the CC rants.


Hehe!


----------

